# logitech maus



## freekazoid (18. Mai 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

also ich hab' da folgendes problem:

ich hab' die logitech maus 'Dual Optical MouseMan' oder so ähnlich. die graue mit den 2 sensoren unten dran.
soweit so gut...oder so...denn ich hab' ein problemchen mit dem teil. jenachdem wenn ich die maus bewee reagieren die sensoren unten nicht. die unterlage ist eigentlich dafür geeeignet....also hat mit meiner alten optischen maus keine anstalten gemacht...
nun frag ich mich, was das sein könnte... %)

hat hier irgendwer eine idee dazu oder so?

would be nice...


----------



## Trymon (18. Mai 2002)

Keine Ahnung woram das liegen könnte. Meine Maul funktioniert einwandfrei und das auf einem Holztisch. Schließ die Maus doch mal an einen anderen Rechner an um zu sehen ob nicht die Maus einen Schaden hat.


----------



## Moartel (19. Mai 2002)

Die Logitech Dual Optical ist bekannt dafür dass sie auf vielen Oberflächen nicht geht.
So weit ich weiß geht die nur auf einem blauen Stoffpad gut. Hat mir mal jemand gesagt.


----------



## nils11 (19. Mai 2002)

*versuch...*

versuch es mal auf etwas helleren flächen. auf ganz dunklen, wie z.b. schwarz gehen die dinger meistens nicht. und wenn möglich vielleicht keine ganz glatte fläche. 
wenn es dann immernoch nicht geht, würde ich mal gucken, ob du alles richtig angeschlossen hast oder hol dir die neuesten treiber.


----------



## Moartel (19. Mai 2002)

Eine gute Optical geht auf allen Oberflächen. Egal ob hell oder dunkel oder was weiß ich. Wenn die Oberfläche nicht gerade in alle Richtungen spielgelt muss die gehen!
Es liegt einfach daran dass die Dual Optical nur auf wenigen Oberflächen geht, nicht umsonst schreiben die Hersteller von Mauspads ob die auf ihren Teilen geht.
Ein Stoffpad ist wohl die einzige Lösung für dich.


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. Mai 2002)

hattest du vorher eine PS2Màus? wenn ja, hattest du Das Tool PS2Rate installiert?

denn ich hatte das problem auch, meine optical wollte anfangs nicht gehen, das lag daran dass PS2Rate die Hertz von der Maus ändern wollte (auf 200...) und da gabs dann wohl nen konflikt oder so  

hab dann ps2rate gelöscht und schon gings wieder


----------

